# [CLOSED] Celeste + Nan is Crafting !



## MoistSandwich (Apr 20, 2020)

Going to open my town for a bit while I'm AFK if anyone is interested in stopping by for Celeste. Nan is also crafting a Library Wall. ~

Edit: Code's CRH6T, no need to ask before coming ! I'm prob gonna leave the gate open til 1AM EST so like 45 more minutes unless more people keep wanting to show up then I might keep it open longer who knows~


----------



## Pickledsugar (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I swing by for the diy. Thank you


----------



## MoistSandwich (Apr 20, 2020)

Pickledsugar said:


> Can I swing by for the diy. Thank you



Sure thing ! Opening in a sec I'll DM you the Dodo Code !


----------



## skylucario (Apr 20, 2020)

can i come too?


----------



## jakeulous (Apr 20, 2020)

can i visit for celeste and the diy?


----------



## Spiinks (Apr 20, 2020)

May I come? Im Sammy from Bunburry.


----------



## JoeIsDreaming (Apr 20, 2020)

can i come??


----------



## MoistSandwich (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh goodness more replies than I expected lol I'll just post the code here~

CRH6T

Celeste is hanging out on the beach in the bottom right, Nan's house is north near the waterfall !
Flick was on the north east beach last I saw him but he wanders so~


----------



## Littlered (Apr 20, 2020)

i would love to come if you still have space!


----------



## MoistSandwich (Apr 20, 2020)

Littlered said:


> i would love to come if you still have space!



Nobody's shown up yet so feel free ! I'm not sure how many people can be on an island at a time ?


----------



## unravel (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## texas toast (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to try to come please!


----------



## MoistSandwich (Apr 20, 2020)

unravel said:


> Can I come?



Sure ! First person just arrived ~


----------



## unravel (Apr 20, 2020)

Code pls uwu


----------



## MoistSandwich (Apr 20, 2020)

unravel said:


> Code pls uwu



CRH6T  !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



texas toast said:


> I would like to try to come please!



Sure thing! Few people here already just doing it first come first served ~ CRH6T


----------



## jakeulous (Apr 21, 2020)

omw


----------



## Con (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for opening  I'm going to try to drop by now. Is there anywhere to leave tips if you are away?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 21, 2020)

May I visit plz? I could drop by a NMT.


----------



## Spiinks (Apr 21, 2020)

MoistSandwich said:


> Going to open my town for a bit while I'm AFK if anyone is interested in stopping by for Celeste or Flick. Nan is also crafting a Library Wall. ~
> 
> I have a decent sized flower garden so anyone can hang out and catch butterflies for flick too if they wanted ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Thank you for letting me visit!


----------



## MoistSandwich (Apr 21, 2020)

Con said:


> Thanks for opening  I'm going to try to drop by now. Is there anywhere to leave tips if you are away?



Oh if you want you can just leave smth by my house in the bottom right of the map ! Much appreciated !



Paperboy012305 said:


> May I visit plz? I could drop by a NMT.



Sure !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Spiinks said:


> Thank you for letting me visit!



No prob !


----------



## Sheba (Apr 21, 2020)

I hope it's okay if I try to come by as well? I would love to visit Flick as he's never been on my island yet and my storage is slowly getting full, so just selling one inventory full of bugs would be a blessing.


----------



## MoistSandwich (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I hope it's okay if I try to come by as well? I would love to visit Flick as he's never been on my island yet and my storage is slowly getting full, so just selling one inventory full of bugs would be a blessing.



Absolutely !


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 21, 2020)

I've been trying to come visit but I keep getting interference.
Also, just to let you know, you actually can't sell to Flick or CJ if it's not your own island.


----------



## talisheo (Apr 21, 2020)

id love to come if there is room. if not, its chill.


----------



## MoistSandwich (Apr 21, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I've been trying to come visit but I keep getting interference.
> Also, just to let you know, you actually can't sell to Flick or CJ if it's not your own island.



Probably just that a lot of ppl have been coming and going I'd guess. I actually did not know that about Flick! I just saw other posts with him being advertised as a reason to visit so I assumed anyone could sell to him.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 21, 2020)

MoistSandwich said:


> Probably just that a lot of ppl have been coming and going I'd guess. I actually did not know that about Flick! I just saw other posts with him being advertised as a reason to visit so I assumed anyone could sell to him.


Yeah, no worries! I just thought I should let you know. 
I wish we could sell to them, but I found out early one when I tried to have fishing days with my buddies when CJ was around. He just tells them to wait til he visits on their own island sadly.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah, when it comes to Flick and CJ when visitors arrive, they do nothing special at all to them.


----------



## MoistSandwich (Apr 21, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Yeah, no worries! I just thought I should let you know.
> I wish we could sell to them, but I found out early one when I tried to have fishing days with my buddies when CJ was around. He just tells them to wait til he visits on their own island sadly.



I mean that makes sense so people can't just travel to an island with him on it every day. But if he _really _loved bugs he'd buy them anyway


----------



## Sheba (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you for letting me come over! Too bad about Flick, had to release a Tarantula to be able to get the DIYs, but worth it! Sorry for the too-small tip, I thought I would be rich thanks to Flick and didn't bring much over. :/


----------



## MoistSandwich (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheba said:


> Thank you for letting me come over! Too bad about Flick, had to release a Tarantula to be able to get the DIYs, but worth it! Sorry for the too-small tip, I thought I would be rich thanks to Flick and didn't bring much over. :/



It's 100% totally fine !!  I didn't expect any tips tbh just wanted the Nook Miles award lol so thank you for coming !! Sorry about Flick  Hope he comes to yr island soon !!


----------

